# Has anyone used third party lenses on an EOS R yet?



## Kit Lens Jockey (Sep 24, 2018)

I forget if I've seen a video where someone tried this or not, but does anyone know if third party lenses have been tested on the EOS R yet? I would hope that anything that works on a current camera would work on the EOS R with an adapter, but it'd be nice to know this for sure.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 25, 2018)

Most should work, but Sigma lenses have a habit of not working on new models due to faulty reverse engineering. I think that pattern will continue. The only people with EOS R cameras will have loans from Canon, and they will likely be prohibited from reporting on 3rd party lenses.


----------



## jd7 (Sep 25, 2018)

https://www.thephoblographer.com/20...trol-ring-mount-adapter-with-the-canon-eos-r/

Pretty sure I read something else too which talked about using a Sigma Art lens on the EOS R but I will have to see if I can find it later.


----------



## jolyonralph (Sep 25, 2018)

Strangely some of the older film-generation Sigma EF lenses that haven't worked with any EF DSLRs since around the 20D started working again with the EOS M3 and the Canon EF->EF-M adaptor. Don't ask my why...


----------



## Andrei (Sep 25, 2018)

Hy all
Regarding this aspect i see only one video made by Tony & Chelsea about Canon R
Here is the video. 




He use Sigma 18-35 f1.8 art for 4k video.
Watch the video...he explain that the camera enter in auto mod crop attaching the ef-s lens.
The quality of the video is very very good with the sigma art. 
I think 4k on canon R is more or less a super35...not bad at all. 
Beeing able to use fast lenses such as sigma art 14mm f1. 8 or canon 20mm f2.8 or 28mm f1.8 it is very good.
Hope it helps


----------

